# Residency info for ACTIVE DUTY (currently in) vets for 2011 test.



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Found this when looking for res info, very helpful. 


What it pretty much says is...

Let's say I joined the Navy in DEC 09 for a 2 year hitch. I was born and raised in Lexington. I am currently at sea for 6 months during the test yet file online and send all necessary documents to declare my active status. I am set for a makeup exam. Now, let's say that I wish to return to Boston in DEC 11. Because of my Active service, I can declare res in LEX or BOS! (Not both, which ever I move to). 

Also, I found that MOH recipients DO NOT need to take the CS test to get a CS Police job. :thumbs_up:

---------- Post added at 04:26 ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 ----------

http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/hrd/cs/veteranmilitary/residency_preference_11po_military_applicants.doc


----------

